# opinions on Penn State Dust Collectors please



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

can anyone give me your opinions on Penn State dust collectors?
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/dust-collectors.html

i have a chance to pick up a good used model at a VERY reasonable price.

and being a noobie on a limited budget i was hoping PSI was a good machine?

thanks


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey northerner, I have the model DC2000B with the canister filter. I've had it about 8 months now and it's done everything I've ask of it and has performed better than expected. Currently I have 4" duct ran all over my shop to every major machine (6) with a blast gate at every machine. I haven't had any trouble with it set up this way, but I only run one machine at a time. For the money, this is a great DC and I believe it's overlooked alot by consumers. I do recommend you getting the upgraded 1 micron canister filter for it though and also building yourself a cyclon for it. It's the only DC I have ever had besides a shop vac so my opinion of this machine is limited but I think you'll be happy with PSI and their customer service is great. PM me if you have any questions. Jeremy


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Early today I was reading about cyclone dust collectors as being the most efficient, but from what I seen they are expensive. I noticed that Penn State has cyclone dust collectors that don’t look to expensive. Which type are you interested in? 
I don’t have a system myself but I’m interested in learning as much I can. I might buy the Large Dust Collection Separator this weekend just to get started until I can decide which one I’m to buy.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

well, i went and checked out that used DC i found but im not to impressed but it didnt seem to me like it had much suction power?
i closed off one of the Y inlets and the other one just didnt seem very strong? do these units lose power over time? the thing was
in fantastic shape but it did have 1993 stamped on the plate so that makes it over fifteen years old.
and whats up with that large of an opening? i thought a smaller opening would make for stronger flow? (wouldnt it be like a water hose,
the smaller the opening the more pressure?)

im sure something has to be wrong, cause most everyone owns a DC but i just thought a shop-vac had more suction? please set me right.

thanks


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, I don’t know much about Dust collection system themselves, but know something about pressures and it’s a little different when you’re vacuuming then blowing. The suction does increase at the opening with a smaller tube and that’s why you have shutoffs for equipment that you not using. Also if the opening is too small the motor load will increase, so then you may want to open another port. You want the hose that transports the sawdust to be of a larger size so that you don’t restrict the flow within the vacuum area and cause clogging. Reducers are available to branch off to individual equipment.

Oh, also the vacuum between the opening and the suction will be the same no mater what the size of the pipe or hose is. The only thing that changes the vacuum is the supply opening and the power of suction fan.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Did you examine the impeller? With that age, the aluminum impeller could be worn.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have some stuff from PSI, Lathe tools, Barracuda Chuck, DC superflex hose, etc...

The DC isn't going to have the suction power of a vacum. they are NOT the same thing, but more like the suction of a very LARGE carburetor, for the same reason, HIGH CFM at low static lift...

Not to melt your head as a newbie, I am not all that long into the hobby myself, but I HIGHLY recommend you read, and try as best you can Bill Pentz' web site on dust collection. He has published some exhaustive research into the area. While I understand a LOT of what he talks about, a lot more just makes me stare blankly at the screen...

http://www.billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

I agree that airflow and filter efficiency are key, and a good number of the methods he advocates are right on... But not budget friendly...

I am not sure WHICH PSI unit you are looking at... BUT... http://www.cpowoodworking.com/static/manual/50-760_award.pdf is an EXCELLENT article from the folks at Wood Magazine reviewing lower cost dust collectors, and reviewed the PSI DC2N00B favorably.... 

One thing that can hamper DC performance, if you are looking at a used DC, is built up "cake" in the filter / bag. Whack the bag a couple of times to get the cake off of the inside of the bag and see if the air flow is any better...


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> Not to melt your head as a newbie, I am not all that long into the hobby myself, but I HIGHLY recommend you read, and try as best you can Bill Pentz' web site on dust collection. He has published some exhaustive research into the area. While I understand a LOT of what he talks about, a lot more just makes me stare blankly at the screen...


Wow, Bill Pentz' web site certainly has a lot to read. I don’t know about the rest of you, but I just want to know if you can buy a good one for under $500, so for me I liked the review by Wood Magazine.
I'm going to bookmark Bill Pentz as referance.:smile:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I think you can put together a usable DC for under $500.00, but probably going to require a lot of fiddling and fabrication before all is said and done, and even at that, that is JUST talking about the DC itself, then there's the plumbing, and the tool hoods etc... It adds up FAST...

I am using a 4" based system, I know Bill won't approve, and chances are in the long run, I will likely go up to 6", but for now, 4" will have to do...


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

dbhost said:


> I think you can put together a usable DC for under $500.00, but probably going to require a lot of fiddling and fabrication before all is said and done, and even at that, that is JUST talking about the DC itself, then there's the plumbing, and the tool hoods etc... It adds up FAST...


I’d certainly be interested. I don’t want to hijack this thread and I need to do a little more reading. Maybe I’ll start a new thread later when I got it more together. :yes:


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

dbhost, thanks for those links! i have plenty of reading to do and that Wood mag article looks like a great start.

and i find it funny they reviewed a system that is probably perfect for me.... PSI DC2N00B

PSI DC2*N00B* 

anyway, the PSI system i had been looking at was model HP1
does anyone have experience with this model?


----------

